# Going up to Newcastle this thursday



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

So, I'm going up to newcastle for the match this thursday and before kickoff at 8 i would love to go and get some decent coffee, especially espresso as that is nowhere to be found in Durham. It would be better if there was anywhere close to the stadium or which doesn't close too late as then I would be too late. Anybody know a few places?


----------

